# 2nd squirrel this year



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

This squirrel payed the price for living in my attic right above my room. I assume its this one, i caught it hanging from the eave and chewing on it at the same time.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pest control at its finest ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice work. Lovely looking SS too.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice shot !


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shooting! Now thats what i call "a shooting rat trap" .

Nice tail on that little guy as well.

SMS


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

chico said:


> This squirrel payed the price for living in my attic right above my room. I assume its this one, i caught it hanging from the eave and chewing on it at the same time.


I see three marbles in your picture. They look like 5/8" marbles. Is that the ammo you used to take the squirrel? And what is your length of pull . . . were your shooting butterfly or regular (anchor near your ear)?

Inquisitive minds would like to know.

Thanks.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you for the accolades gentlemen.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

To: sonoftherepublic
Yes sir, i used marbles. It took one shot to the neck. I anchor to under my ear at 33in, but i pull to 48in before release. I shot this guy instinctively. i practice sideways using the top fork to aim. Although there were other factors, i hope that helps.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

chico said:


> To: sonoftherepublic
> Yes sir, i used marbles. It took one shot to the neck. I anchor to under my ear at 33in, but i pull to 48in before release. I shot this guy instinctively. i practice sideways using the top fork to aim. Although there were other factors, i hope that helps.


Thanks for the reply Chico. My respect for the 'lowly marble' just went up a notch!


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice shooting mate


----------



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

It's cool how you Can hunt squirrels with slingshots.I have hunted rabbit,crow,and birds with slingshots. I hit many squirrels with slingshots but the ammo literally bounces of the squirrel. I've used 20to15 mm double tbg and 50 cal lead and 9.5 mm steel marbles ect.. Most shots were from a close range.


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice shoot,I hunted a mouse when I was a child,it's difficult to shoot when it's running


----------

